# A bit upset with pigeon's pests...



## Leely (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi. I have a small pigeon roosting place not far away from my window... Could you please suggest what measures should I take to protect my home from possible problems? Like applying harmless insecticides as a prevention and maybe buying some potted plants that pigeons won't eat at the same time... thanks.

PS. Sometimes (wild) pigeons sit close to windowsill, peeping in or cleaning themselves... So far I have noticed pigeon flies getting inside...  not a pleasant thing... Is there something I could spray the "window area" with?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you take a picture of it..it is hard to recommend something without seeing it.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Leely said:


> Hi. I have a small pigeon roosting place not far away from my window... Could you *please suggest what measures should I take to protect my home from possible problems*? Like applying harmless insecticides as a prevention and maybe buying some potted plants that pigeons won't eat at the same time... thanks.


Are you talking about problems from the pigeon? If so, you don't need to take steps to protect your home, as long as there are no exposed ledges or cubbyholes that they may try to nest in. Even if they should, chances of their doing damage to your home are pretty slim.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess you're meaning bugs off the birds? They don't all have them, and if they did they'd be unlikely to pose a problem for you. Any feather lice, mites, etc. like to stick with their 'host' - not like cat fleas (as I found out).


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

A good poultry powder will take care of the feather lice.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

You have nothing to worry about. Throw a little food grade Diatomaceous Earth down if you want.


----------

